# MacBk Pro Retina wireless networking problems [Solved]

## Mac Tzu

Dear Gentoo Users/team, 

First I will just say that historically on my gentoo installations I have always used WICD.  Now I have need access to wireless N networks and have been advised to use NM. 

So NM (and iw) are able to scan and see all available AP's.  However I am unable to connect with them I have tried open network as well as normal WPA.  

I have tried to connect manually to a open network without success with the follow command. (i not used to iw so I might have done that wrong) 

```

# iw wlp4s0 connect testap

```

second problem is whenever

```

# iw dev scan

```

is called either by NM of manually it causes 2-3 seconds of screen flickering. Can I fix that ? 

my sys information:

Hardware: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n 

Driver: Broadcom-sta-6.30.223.30-r1

Kernel: Gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1

config file: http://bpaste.net/show/118546/

NB: I have followed install note from the Gentoo regarding MBPr (http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_Macbook_Pro_Retina)

Please let me know if there is anyone other system info i can give you in order to help.  I would really appreciate any help you are able to provide cause not having proper wireless is making using gentoo impractical .  :'(

Regards and Thanks in advance 

MacTzuLast edited by Mac Tzu on Wed Jul 31, 2013 2:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Telemin

Hi there,

That wiki article is now out of date.  I tried to follow it and found better performance with the in kernel b43 driver, (assuming you too have a BCM4331).

You need to enable the following in the kernel (this is from memory I'll update fully when I'm on the right machine)

In the Drivers section of the kernel config:

```

Broadcom BCMA support  -- do this first or the options re unavailable

Networking -> Wireless -> b43 driver  -- you need to enable the HT phy option

```

then install the b43-firmware package and remove the broadcom-sta.

I've found this to be stable, using wpa_supplicant+dhcpcd as my configuration method.

-telemin-

----------

## Mac Tzu

 *Telemin wrote:*   

> Hi there,
> 
> That wiki article is now out of date.  I tried to follow it and found better performance with the in kernel b43 driver, (assuming you too have a BCM4331).
> 
> You need to enable the following in the kernel (this is from memory I'll update fully when I'm on the right machine)
> ...

 

Hi Telemin & 666, 

So I have just tried to move to the B43 drvier as per http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi as also removed the broadcom-sta drivers.  But my problems is still the same.  I can see networks but I cant connect.  

Here is my config file with B43 built in 

http://pastebin.com/CgY2xA7Q

Telemin I don't fully understand what you mean but wpa_sup+dhcpcd method could you explain further 

Also screen flickering is going to give me a aneurysm,  any help with that would earn kisses and hugs. 

Regards

----------

## 666threesixes666

NM is another front end for wpa_supplicant, NM is a front end for dhcp too.  if you can connect with a static ip, its a dhcp problem.  id try static ip, & open unlocked access point first.  id make sure wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd are installed, & proper use flags set for networkmanager.

post the output of 

```

rc-update

```

----------

## Mac Tzu

Can I say 1stly to anyone how may read these posts via google of what ever.  That gentoo community support is amazing !!!

Anyway 

OK 666 I will just give you all info i can think of to help.  Sorry if it is too much. 

This is my make.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/118649/

- this is my emerge --info 

http://bpaste.net/show/118642/

NB: FYI gcc-4.8.1 is set on my system.  I only have 4.7 as compatiblity backup

second this is my openrc status (via rc-update show)

http://bpaste.net/show/118644/

I hope that clarifies things (hmmmm :'( probably not) 

Regards 

Mac

----------

## 666threesixes666

```

rc-update del dhcpcd default

```

{{warning|

network manager will not connect if net.* scripts are loaded by rc-update (with exception to net.lo)}}

{{warning|

failure to remove dhcp clients from rc-update will result in a system that will not connect to networks}}

added to wiki.    :Very Happy:    hopefully your problems resolved by this, and you can get back to broadcom-sta (if you so choose)

----------

## Mac Tzu

666,

aahhhh I woke and had a solutions.  I hate stupid little things like that (which I clearly overlooked) 

thank you 

p.s. I will be using the B43 driver

----------

## 666threesixes666

actually can you please repair the broadcom-sta section of the wiki, i tried to get it to work, it looks like you did get it to work and overlooked the dhcpcd boot process.

----------

## Mac Tzu

666, 

I have updated the MacBook Pro Retina wiki.  I hope thats what you meant.

----------

## 666threesixes666

no its not what i was asking for, but GOOD ENOUGH....  ill fix your emerge & echo commands for you.  thanks   :Very Happy: 

(and remove ~amd64 as its not needed, or universal, as x86 can be installed too)

----------

